# Why we need a third party



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This comes from no news outlet it's strictly my thoughts.

Our liberals and conservatives have divided into two camps leaving most of America in the middle and disillusioned. On one side we have the gender clouding pro perversion crowd with total lack of national security while the other side worships the dollar and would destroy anything to make a buck.

The liberals really don't care about the environment. They make up things like global warming to gain political power. At the same time conservatives foolishly destroy habitat and fight habitat protection and development playing right into liberal hands.

The liberals portray the conservatives as the rich while the reality is most of the rich in congress are liberals. Liberals who also destroy the environment with their left hand while waving a protect the environment flag with their right hand.

Conservatives worry about the Hispanic vote. Who defined "the Hispanic vote"? That was the liberals. Does the Hispanic vote really exist? If we let in 11 million illegal aliens who gets hurt the most? I would say the Hispanic Americans. What does this all boil down to? It makes me ask myself if the republicans could do this poor a job accidentally? Is it just appearance that they (liberals and conservatives) are all buddies in Washington?

So here we sit in the middle. My conscience can't let me go along with the pro gay, pro abortion, fake environmentalism, anti American liberal agenda, nor can I embrace the foolishness of the republicans. We need a third party and we need 90% of the people currently in Washington back home with a real job. They all need to understand that they are not our rulers, but our servants.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

The problem with the third party, could win with only 34% of vote .Starting with a 66% disapproval rating. I say no more parties, no more career politician. Term limits. We need to start running elections like American idol, voting out candidates each week until there are only two and then we have the election . Winner Pres.. loser Vice Pres..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Throwing out the senile liberal light from the Republican party would be ok with me too. Start with John McCain. The guy is not a conservative. He brags about reaching across the isle. I guess I can't tell the difference in reaching across the isle and selling out fellow conservatives. He threw Palin under the buss because he was jealous of her. She threw a shadow on him and it hurt his ego. He would put his experience up against her, but experience is only good if you can exhibit it having done the right thing. For example Obama's experience of being president for four years certainly didn't qualify him for being president another four years did it?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

well said plainsman. They are supposed to be our servants. Being a senator or a representative ect. Should be more of a patriotic role not a career. Term limits would be a step in the right direction. I personally wish that parties wouldn't get so extreme, Way left or way right. I believe that moderation is key. Listen to the people you serve not the money that paid for your mud slinging adds.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I believe that moderation is key. Listen to the people you serve not the money that paid for your mud slinging adds.


that is the key right there. I think elected officials are forgetting that they are representing the Whole....not just the people that voted them in. They need to make decisions for the Whole....not just the people who voted them in. they forget that they are only making about 45% (or less) of the population happy when they vote on party lines. With 45% belonging to the other major party and then 10% of the public that has no party ties. I am guessing on these numbers but to illustrate my point.

It has gotten so bad that it is a use against them sort of school yard crap in Washington. Not lets compromise and get stuff done for the good of the whole. Because I am a Republican. But I can see some good in what Dems want to get done. So a combination of both ideals is or can be a great thing for our nation.

Now I will get on my soap box: 
(Disclaimer I am not against all lawyers but this is my opinion so please don't be offended)

I think the main problem with Washington is that most of the people there are lawyers. I mean think about it they are trained to fight for one side and win. That is what they are programed to do. None of them really have any business sense. I mean they don't have to work like typical business. Lawyers are in it for themselves (ie: they work alone). it is just an observation that I have noticed. Here is a sad part. I have watched my home states meetings of our government. On one particular occasion I was watching and they brought up about an insurance issue (auto). One state senator said it should be against the law for an insurance agency not to let you know when your insurance is expired or hasn't been paid. Yes this was a senator who is a lawyer. There are laws on the books such as 30 day notices, pending cancellations, etc. this person didn't know the law and wanted to waste time and make a law. See that shows you what type of people are leading us.... I have heard same stories about that in Washington....ie lets make a law because we are not enforcing the laws we have on books (gun control).

Another little rant is there was another court case I was attending (I gave testimonial in). It was against an insurance company and they denied a claim because it wasn't a covered peril in the contract. (insurance is a contract and it states what is covered and what isn't in black and white that both parties sign). All the evidence was presented....ie contract law. The judged says... Well I don't care what the legal and binding contract between these two party states. I "THINK" that insurance should cover this so I find for the plantiff. Yes he totally disreguarded the law and made a decision based on opinion!!!

These types of things are what is plaguing our society. People who don't know the law or think they are above it. People in power that don't realize they are working for us and need to enforce laws on the books and make laws that help the whole not just the few.


----------

